# YouTube Stuttering Again



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

When I work late nights in the shop, like I do most every weekend since my wife is at work weekend nights and there ain't nothing else to do, I depend on two things to get me through.

1. My wood barter friends.
2. My YT playlist.

Woodbarter is working fine, but last night and tonight YT s stuttering terrible. I can't even play my songs. This has happened before but none of the "tricks" I can find about it ever work. It just seems to finally go away. Have any of you experienced this, and if so have found a way to solve it?


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 14, 2014)

The only time I have that issue is during peak usage times for my ISP when everyone and their neighbor is netflixing. It gets late enough and they all go to bed it gets better......


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2014)

Get yourself an ipod.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

But everything else on both my computers is fast - if it were my ISP (I can test the connection speed but havn't) wouldn't everything be slow? It is just YT.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

Tony said:


> Get yourself an ipod.



You must be kidding.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 14, 2014)

I have the same problem. I can stream through my Genie with no buffering, watch youtube without hiccups, etc all I want to, except for 6pm-8pm... Just waiting on google fiber to come around.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

What's a Genie? Well except for the hottest hottie of all time Barbara Eden . . . .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You must be kidding.



Do you have something against Apple?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 14, 2014)

Tony... an ipod won't fix a network issue. And ipods are so 2000. lol

Kevin... genie is the directv reciever.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

Tony said:


> Do you have something against Apple?



Nothing at all. I think Apple rocks actually. But how is an ipad going to solve my YT problem? And even if it could, I am in a 2000 sq foot shop where I run loud machinery a lot. My laptop drives a wicked speaker system that fills the shop with lots of great loud noise. How can a ipod do that? And those things are too small for my bad eyes anyway. And on top of that I'm an old school keyboard man I hate those touch screens.


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2014)

I use mine with earphones that are noise-blocking but have an aux. input in them; kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

Just for an example and nothing else of course, this took 5 minutes to load . . .






Some things are worth the wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 14, 2014)

The ISP's can prioritize data streams. The regular sites will load and run fairly quickly because they are just a one shot request but a continuing data stream could get slow and boggy. It may also have to do with whatever backbone your ISP is using to get from the YT servers to their network. If it's video that is stuttering you can try to turn down the resolution during those times and see if that helps. If it's just audio I'm not sure what to suggest.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

Tony said:


> I use mine with earphones that are noise-blocking but have an aux. input in them; kill 2 birds with one stone.



Safety hazard - I tried my old Sony Walkman (yes I still have it) one time but I never could feel safe wearing earphones and no matter what I tried that cord would always find a way to snag something. Thanks for the idea but it's a definite no-go.


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2014)

It does take some getting used to. I can;t work without music, and I just had an old school boombox out there, so I went this route. I run the cord through my shirt so it's not dangling out there. (My headphone cord that is.)


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Safety hazard - I tried my old Sony Walkman (yes I still have it) one time but I never could feel safe wearing earphones and no matter what I tried that cord would always find a way to snag something. Thanks for the idea but it's a definite no-go.



What about just listening to the songs locally from your computer? How many songs are in the playlist?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> The ISP's can prioritize data streams. The regular sites will load and run fairly quickly because they are just a one shot request but a continuing data stream could get slow and boggy. It may also have to do with whatever backbone your ISP is using to get from the YT servers to their network. If it's video that is stuttering you can try to turn down the resolution during those times and see if that helps. If it's just audio I'm not sure what to suggest.



Audio works fine. I am listening to classic fm out of london right now and it has never snagged once (it never does).


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

cabomhn said:


> What about just listening to the songs locally from your computer? How many songs are in the playlist?



How would I do that? 

I have 70 something songs in it.


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> How would I do that?
> 
> I have 70 something songs in it.



Save them to your media player,windows media, itunes, etc. and play the list from there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

Tony said:


> I run the cord through my shirt so it's not dangling out there. (My headphone cord that is.)



Yeah it's an obvious fix but still doesn't work for me. And I don't like my hearing blocked when I am working even if I could solve the snag issue.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

Tony said:


> Save them to your media player,windows media, itunes, etc. and play the list from there.



Awesome idea! Now I just got to figure it out. I bet I can I'm not a totally stupid leprechaun lol. Thanks guys this solves it for me!


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 14, 2014)

Tony said:


> Save them to your media player,windows media, itunes, etc. and play the list from there.



And if you need help with this let me know, I would just need to know what's songs are in the playlist!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

cabomhn said:


> And if you need help with this let me know, I would just need to know what's songs are in the playlist!



lol I will share it with you if you tell me how.


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> lol I will share it with you if you tell me how.



This should work, just click on the "computer" option. 

https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/57793?hl=en

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

I gotta do a little jointing guys be back in a few . . .


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I gotta do a little jointing guys be back in a few . . .



Whoa, Kevin's doing joints in the shop? I never figured him for that kind of guy.....


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 14, 2014)

Careful now... that can be used as evidence...


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Whoa, Kevin's doing joints in the shop? I never figured him for that kind of guy.....



I have been very open about my MJ policies. You cannot possibly get banned if you smoke pot and use this forum. Not that I do, just saying.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 15, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> ...I never figured him for that kind of guy.....


Really? The thought never crossed your mind?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## DKMD (Sep 15, 2014)

You just had to pick an Arkansan, didn't ya?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Sep 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I have been very open about my MJ policies. You cannot possibly get banned if you smoke pot and use this forum. Not that I do, just saying.



Especially in Colorado . . .


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2014)

kweinert said:


> Especially in Colorado . . .



Or Washington.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 15, 2014)

Or Ann Arbor, Mi. Home of the hash bash.


----------

